# Air Fryer Potato Chips



## bbqjefff (Aug 1, 2022)

Yesterday I made some potato chips in the air fryer which was easy. The problem was that some of them ended up still a bit floppy after. Some didn't crisp up and I think the reason was that I put multiple layers on the tray. Next time I will do single layers and I want to do it in the deep fryer too.


----------



## negolien (Aug 1, 2022)

If u do that mixing them a couple times during cooks may help


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 1, 2022)

Yeah I flipped them once during the cooking.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2022)

I've made a fair amount of chips . I always soak them until the water runs clear . Then I spin 'em in the salad spinner to get rid of the water . Getting the starch out really helps , and like you said , single layer . I use BBQ rubs and sausage seasonings to sprinkle on for flavors .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 1, 2022)

Sounds good.  I been making summer squash chips in the dehydrator.  They not to bad.


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I've made a fair amount of chips . I always soak them until the water runs clear . Then I spin 'em in the salad spinner to get rid of the water . Getting the starch out really helps , and like you said , single layer . I use BBQ rubs and sausage seasonings to sprinkle on for flavors .


I just used olive oil, salt and pepper but I do want to use bbq rubs. Also I will try the salad spinner as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2022)

bbqjefff said:


> I will try the salad spinner as well.


Slice thin and soak the starch out . Makes a big difference .


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 8, 2022)

I made a new batch this weekend and they are much better. I cooked them in the deep fryer this time. So much better!


----------



## negolien (Aug 8, 2022)

Pics or it didn't happen lol....


----------



## zwiller (Aug 8, 2022)

I par boil mine in salted water with some vinegar and they come out great.  Sometimes I add a little Old Bay too.  

Mom has a ton of zucchini and totally gonna try some chips with some!  Thanks for the idea 

 BrianGSDTexoma


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 8, 2022)

negolien said:


> Pics or it didn't happen lol....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 640069


I will post pics after I get home. I'm at work right now so I can't do it right now.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Mom has a ton of zucchini and totally gonna try some chips with some! Thanks for the idea


Go easy on seasoning as when they shrink gets concentrated.  They lose their crunch after a few days.


----------



## bbqjefff (Aug 9, 2022)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## tbern (Aug 9, 2022)

good looking chips, making me hungry for some now!!


----------

